# Sở hữu suối tóc bồng bềnh với bí quyết chọn dầu dưỡng tóc phù hợp



## thuypham (5/12/18)

Chăm sóc tóc bằng dầu là giải pháp hàng đầu cho mái tóc khỏe đẹp. Loại dầu dưỡng tóc nào phù hợp với bạn? Dầu dưỡng tóc là giải pháp hữu hiệu giúp bạn sở hữu mái tóc suôn mượt, chắc khỏe. Bài viết dưới đây, chúng tôi xin chia sẻ bí quyết để chọn sản phẩm dưỡng phù hợp cho từng loại tóc.

*CÓ CẦN THIẾT SỬ DỤNG DẦU DƯỠNG TÓC?*
Câu trả lời là có. Bởi lẽ, dầu gội và dầu xả thông thường có dạng kem đặc sệt nên độ thẩm thấu khá thấp. Hai sản phẩm này chỉ làm sạch và dưỡng ẩm bên ngoài tóc chứ không đủ dưỡng chất để nuôi dưỡng sâu bên trong. Vì vậy, bạn nên bổ sung dầu dưỡng tóc vào quy trình chăm sóc tóc để mái tóc bóng khỏe từ trong ra ngoài.



​Tuy chưa được sử dụng nhiều nhưng dầu dưỡng tóc là sản phẩm đã xuất hiện từ rất lâu. Tương tự như làn da, mái tóc và da đầu cũng cần lớp màng ẩm bên ngoài để chống lại tác hại của các yếu tố xung quanh. Dầu dưỡng tóc sẽ là trợ thủ đắc lực để bảo vệ mái tóc và da đầu của bạn. Sản phẩm này hoạt động dựa trên cơ chế tiết ra dầu của bã nhờn, từ đó bổ sung độ ẩm và dưỡng chất cho tóc. Việc sử dụng dầu dưỡng tóc giúp bạn phục hồi mái tóc hư tổn, giữ cho tóc luôn chắc khỏe.

*CHỌN DẦU DƯỠNG TÓC PHÙ HỢP CHO TỪNG LOẠI TÓC
Tóc dầu*
Những người sở hữu tóc dầu có tuyến bã nhờn dưới nang lông phát triển rất nhanh. Mái tóc lúc nào cũng bết dính, trông kém sạch sẽ và dễ bám bẩn. Nếu không có giải pháp, bạn dễ gặp phải tình trạng ngứa da đầu và tóc bết dầu.

Với loại tóc này, bạn nên sử dụng dầu dưỡng tóc có tác dụng kháng khuẩn, kiềm dầu giúp da đầu luôn thông thoáng. Gợi ý thành phần nên có trong dầu dưỡng tóc dành cho tóc dầu là quả bơ, argan.

Dầu argan rất giàu acid béo không bão hòa, vitamin E giúp tóc luôn suôn mượt, mềm mại. Bên cạnh đó, vitamin A có trong loại dầu này kiềm dầu và thẩm thấu nhanh.
Dầu quả bơ cũng chứa hàm lượng dưỡng chất tương tự với dầu argan. Điểm đặc biệt hơn chính là dầu quả bơ có thể bảo vệ mái tóc tránh khỏi những tác động tiêu cực của ánh nắng – yếu tố phá hủy cấu trúc mái tóc.

_

_
_Dầu dưỡng tóc Goldwell với thành phần dầu argan cùng vitamin E nuôi dưỡng tóc chắc khỏe._​
*Tóc khô*
Nếu như tóc dầu thường bóng nhẫy thì tóc khô lại xơ rối và không có độ bóng. Hơn thế nữa, tóc khô rất dễ bị phá hủy bởi sự tác động của các yếu tố bên ngoài. Chính vì vậy, những người có mái tóc khô nên chọn lựa loại dầu dưỡng tóc có khả năng dưỡng ẩm cao. Điển hình là dầu olive và dầu dừa có thể nuôi dưỡng tóc từ sâu bên trong.



_

_
_Dưỡng tóc bằng dầu dừa là phương pháp được nhiều người áp dụng. Ảnh: socialmoms_​
Dầu dừa chứa acid lauric, acid capric – hai thành phần kích thích sự phát triển của nang tóc. Ngoài ra, hai loại acid này thuộc gốc acid béo bão hòa, có tác dụng kháng khuẩn cao. Đặc biệt, dầu dừa còn có hàm lượng vitamin E dồi dào giúp dưỡng ẩm, chống ô xy hóa, bảo vệ mái tóc.
Dầu ô liu sở hữu các hoạt chất polyphenol có khả năng kháng viêm khá hiệu quả. Bên cạnh đó, dầu ô liu còn phục hồi và nuôi dưỡng mái tóc nhờ vitamin E, vitamin A.
*Tóc hư tổn*
Hầu hết phái đẹp đều trải qua nhiều lần sử dụng các kỹ thuật nhuộm, uốn, duỗi… để tạo kiểu cho mái tóc. Do vậy, tóc thường bị hư tổn, gãy rụng, chẻ ngọn, mất nếp, xơ rối… Cách khắc phục tình trạng trên chính là sử dụng dầu dưỡng tóc. Hai loại dầu dưỡng tóc mà bạn nên dùng là dầu hạnh nhân và dầu Macadamia.

Dầu Macadamia rất giàu acid béo, kali, acid palmitoleic kích thích sự phát triển của nang tóc, làm tóc bóng khỏe hơn. Ngoài ra, loại dầu này chứa nhiều chất chống ô xy hóa có khả năng phục hồi tóc hư tổn do các yếu tố bên ngoài.
Dầu hạnh nhân chứa hàm lượng vitamin E, vitamin D, magie tăng cường độ đàn hồi cho sợi tóc, giúp tóc chắc khỏe.

_

_
_Dầu dưỡng tóc Macadamia Natural Oil chứa hàm lượng chứa hàm lượng dưỡng chất dồi dào, đặc biệt là thành phần dầu Macadamia._​
*Tóc nhuộm*
Đối với tóc nhuộm, ngoài việc chọn loại dầu cung cấp độ ẩm và nuôi dưỡng tóc, bạn còn phải lưu ý yếu tố màu tóc. Loại dầu dưỡng tóc phù hợp với tóc nhuộm là dầu Jojoba.




​Đây là một loại dầu tự nhiên chứa hàm lượng chất béo không bão hòa khá cao. Lượng chất béo này cũng tương tự với lớp dầu tự nhiên trên tóc. Dầu Jojoba sẽ duy trì độ ẩm cần thiết và không gây bết dính tóc.

*Lưu ý khi sử dụng dầu dưỡng tóc:*

Nên thoa khi tóc còn ẩm: thời điểm này, dưỡng chất dễ thấm sâu mang lại hiệu quả cao.
Không sử dụng trên toàn bộ chân tóc: phần chân tóc có tuyến bã nhờn hoạt động liên tục. Đặc biệt, tuyến dầu ở tóc dầu còn hoạt động rất mạnh. Do đó, nếu thoa dầu dưỡng quá dày sẽ khiến da đầu tích tụ bã nhờn thừa, gây ra gàu. Bạn chỉ nên sử dụng dầu dưỡng ở 2/3 thân tóc là đủ.
_Một số sản phẩm dầu dưỡng tóc bạn nên tham khảo:_




















​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

